# r2o aquariums huge shipment. midnight madness thursday



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

7pm-12am Midnight June 25th, 2015 - closed during the day.

hello
gonna make this quick as i have lots of unpacking to do.
250 corals , 150 fish, alll the coralsare premium
wild acros
insain zos
yumas
chalice
blastos
acans
donuts
insain palythoa
montipora
cyphastrea
hammer- torch - frogspawn,
this is just off the top of my head
will post pics
will post sale details
r20 aquariums
905 808 4658


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

r2oaquariums said:


> hello
> gonna make this quick as i have lots of unpacking to do.


....."We" have a lot of unpacking to do.......


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Taipan, you been missing at R20 for sometime, miss you bro.....


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Eye Candy Teasers.....*

Thanks for the kind words. The weather has been too nice to be indoors.  A lot of traveling and actual vocational work. 

The rumours are true....SPS has landed. A nice selection. Orange frogspawn and Octospawn. Multicoloured torches, Blastos and Yumas. Beautiful donuts.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

did you guys get in:

Inverts: snails/ shrimp
Fish- Longspine Cardinalfish (Zoramia leptacantha) 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Wowwww
Stunning shipment nobody wants to miss.

Sps came in great, although sometimes the real story is shown the next day ....colors are out of this world..wicked sized and shapes to these wild specimens

Lps....my tanks are metallic top to bottom. All the lps are mint, no plain green in this shipment (almost no green at all! )

Softies....yumas are crazy impressive.

Zoos I think my supplier made a good mistake and sent me extra...there must be 300 pcs every bag had 4 - 5 pcs in it of varying size...so from small size frags to LG full colonies I have plenty to choose from

Fish came in perfect very few doa

7pm - midnight buy 2 pcs coral + save 25 percent on all
This will be dog free sale, no mutts on site


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

I did get some fire shrimp and a mertense carpet anemone
But that is all for invertsn focus was corals this order


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Zoas ordered


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

More more more


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Some crazy acro


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Keep going I'm on fireeeee


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't know what to type


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Who could it bee nowww do do dooo do do


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Badep Badep that's all folks


----------



## bc1281 (Feb 25, 2012)

can we get a fish list?


----------



## crawfish (Jan 8, 2013)

Incredible shipment for sure! Awesome colours.


----------



## trinifishguy (Jan 29, 2015)

R20 aquarium has so many stuff for such a good deal its truly madness everything selling


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry for those who miss it, they had pizza and drinks for customers.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Loonie you were there? couldn't put the face to the forum nick. 

Pretty awesome shipment I have to say. It was worth getting there. I really don't have space in my tanks. I went there for eye candy, and left with some corals. and a few others that, I'd love to have gotten but couldn't, didn't, can't manage to acclimatize all at the same time or quarantine them.


----------



## trinifishguy (Jan 29, 2015)

One of best sales to truly one of stores that apricates customers to give pizza and drinks and cookies out and giving amazing prices and good advice looking forward to next madness and see what else comes in


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Please keep bringing in premiun coral shipment Ryan!Excellent job.Misssed those delicious pizza again.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Is there anything left?


----------



## trinifishguy (Jan 29, 2015)

I tink the pizza is done and pop and cake and cookies but i when i left he had a few nice looking corals left you might take some home


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

TBemba said:


> Is there anything left?


I was there this afternoon. Yes there is still a good number of nice looking corals. I grab a cool looking wrasse.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

TBemba said:


> Is there anything left?


Lots of good pieces actually. there weren't a lot of peeps this time. too close to Canada day weekend is my guess. some very fine pieces. LPS, sps, and zoas.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

So apparently I'm at the store today. Ryan's away today. Let's have a sale


----------



## trinifishguy (Jan 29, 2015)

Lol what youd call it r20*s big secret sale.?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Taipan said:


> So apparently I'm at the store today. Ryan's away today. Let's have a sale


In the famous or infamous word of Red;

Excellent .................... ; )


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Any pizza and drinks Today?


----------

